# Bismarck Area - Anyone Hunting?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Everyone I know is going to MIA next Friday through Sunday for the opener.

I'm looking to team up with a couple guys.....drop me a PM if anyone is in the same boat.

:beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

MIA?

Minneapolis Institute of Arts?

Marble Institute of America?

Wedding in Minneapolis that weekend....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tumblebuck said:


> Wedding in Minneapolis that weekend....


You're not the only one, seems to be a lot of weddings next weekend.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

and this weekend, and every weekend in the summer... I'm just coming into that age where people are getting married left and right.

So how many PM's do you have already? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> So how many PM's do you have already? :lol:


None yet. Still fishing...


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

How many guys do you chose the middle of August for their wedding date to avoid any conflicts with hunting? Good call!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I would if you could get me citizenship for three days. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Gooseguy10 said:


> How many guys do you chose the middle of August for their wedding date to avoid any conflicts with hunting? Good call!


I'm one.. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Drooling for the openner. Have some primo fields. Seems like more and more birds flying every day.

Well back to moving!


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

I am going to hunt by Courtenay for the goose season, and when its one of your first times goose hunting, you just get like goose fever


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

im going to try and get out Friday and sunday-tuesday s. of town maybe?? still working on birds


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Gooseguy10 said:
> 
> 
> > How many guys do you chose the middle of August for their wedding date to avoid any conflicts with hunting? Good call!
> ...


Yes it was a deciding factor to have a late spring wedding.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Saw 4 feeds tonight with over 100 birds.

Didn't expect to see that many (already beat to 2 of them).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks again to all the PMs and offers, I really appreciate it!

I've got our crew and we're heading back to my old stomping grounds, can't wait.

Good luck everyone this weekend!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Any one hunting East of 281 south of hwy 2 on Friday? Would like to get a field report LIVE on the radio AM 740 The FAN with myself and Dan Hammer around 1:30 Friday afternoon. Let me know and we'll connect--
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dleier said:


> Any one hunting East of 281 south of hwy 2 on Friday? Would like to get a field report LIVE on the radio AM 740 The FAN with myself and Dan Hammer around 1:30 Friday afternoon. Let me know and we'll connect--
> Thanks,
> Doug


Yessir Doug, I will be.

I'm pretty sure you have my cell but I'll email you it again.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks Chris--feel free to chime in the more the merrier. Just let me know where your going and we'll get a phone #


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks Chris--feel free to chime in the more the merrier. Just let me know where your going and we'll get a phone #


----------

